# [V] Geforce 9800 GT mit 512 MB



## sandman2003 (28. Januar 2009)

hallo

ERSTMAL NUR EINE FRAGE STATT VERKAUF!!!


also will mir bald wenn ich kohle hab (2 wochen max) ne 260 holen..

so...

wieviel würdet ihr mir zahlen?

die karte ist 2 wochen jetzt alt.. hab ich mir als zwischenlösung für meine kaputte 8800GTX gekauft (garantie dauert ja immer ne  )

hab 109 bezahlt.. ist kein wirkliches zübehör dabei.... nur nen kabel für den 6 pin zu 4 pin am netzteil.. und die treiber cd.. und nen handbuch... 

rechnung natülrich auch dabei.. falls mal was ist 

gruß


----------



## DonLennschi (5. Februar 2009)

60€?


----------

